# Fish addiction, anyone?



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

So, this fish keeping started back in April of this year. One small Betta gift, in a tiny tank. No filter, really no room to swim around. Now, 3 larger tanks later, I'm considering starting a big community tank (non-Betta). I'm thinking at least 20 gal. Crazy? I wouldn't be surprised if I left home to get a 20 gal, and came back with a 55. Anyway.....

How many tanks do you guys have? Is 4 tanks too much? When do I know when to stop?! Ok. Sorta just kidding..... But you know what I mean....... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

The curse of MTS! ;-) LOL

I currently have 12, maybe 13 soon, tanks up and running!


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow. No words.

Somehow this fish thing greatly appeals to my OCD personality.

13 tanks is impressive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't have MTS, no, not at all... I have 6... soon to be 7... wish I had more...:'(


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Platy Lover, sounds like 7 is the perfect number of tanks for you! At least until 8th magically appears at your house....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

I think 7 will be the max for awhile, but who knows... A poor Betta may suddenly need a home and a new tank... I do have a spare 2.5g, but I honestly hate it. It's a bowfront and I can't stand it, so it's a QT tank for when it's needed. So is a 10, I figure I have to at least have one 10g tank set aside for emergancies, even though it's hard...


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

My addiction is curbed by not having room and my roommate and parents telling me I can't have more tanks. So instead I spend too much money on just a couple tanks.


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

I have five total tanks. One is a 29 gal community tank with two giant paired egg-laying angelfish I have had since quarter size, they are one year old now, two corydoras catfish (I adore these guys, note they are highly sensitive to oxygen and nitrate levels), and the three stooges - my platys - they are something else and keep the tank in perpetual motion. We had a mystery snail but they ate his antennae first and eventually him too. That is 100% capacity per aqadvisor but I would so love a balloon molly tank or a fancy guppy tank. Hubby said no chance. He even made me give away our third angelfish when the two males starting fighting as opposed to setting up a tank for him. (I had to divide the tank until I found a home for this huge fish, not easy....)

My best advice is ONE angelfish in 29 gallons (no smaller by any means). They don't get lonely, they get grouchy and fight, and they are a handful. One would have been perfect. They are more interested in outside the tank anyway, and they are so sensitive. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE them, but we made A LOT of rookie mistakes, and multiple angels (devils!) Was one of them. We actually were sold three for this size tank!!!! Sure they were ridiculously tiny THEN, but six months later, one is the size of my hand almost. The second worst rookie mistake was mixing a dwarf gourami in early on. May as well have thrown in a male betta too LOL- so back the gourami went which is upsetting. Yes, I suggest using aqadvisor to plan your tank out BEFORE you purchase either tank or fish to be sure you can do what you really want to do. Its a fabulous tool. I wish I new about it back then. Best of luck if you start a community, I love ours as much as the five male bettas I have as well.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

You guys are lucky, i just have 1 tank and all the bettas i see, i want them hahaha.


----------



## fighterbetta (Sep 26, 2016)

I think there is no "enough" word for fish hobbyist.. Always have a reason to buy more tank and fish


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

CollegeBettas - I understand! There is always something we want to add to the tank, or a tool we can't live without.... $$

Sargent - Wow, sounds like the angel fish are a handful! I hear you about the aqadvisor. I just found out yesterday that one of my tanks is way too small and not appropriately stocked. And that is what is pushing me to get them a new large tank for them. The store sold me the fish as if they would be ok in there... :/ I'm still in the rookie fase.....

Wildsho - right?! I want to save ALL the Bettas at the store from their tiny torture cups! At some point, I imagine how cool it would be to have a wall of Betta tanks..... goodness.....

Fighterbetta - that is what I'm afraid of..... : D I can see how I could quickly become the fish-lady......




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

3 tanks! Had to sign a contract with my husband to not get any more. He thinks I got a problem.. I would like to pretend I don't...


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

Kadington said:


> 3 tanks! Had to sign a contract with my husband to not get any more. He thinks I got a problem.. I would like to pretend I don't...


My husband actually told me that this was becoming an obsession! I laughed and thought to myself it was a full blown obsession 3 bettas ago! I think he was trying to be nice and not imply I was out of my mind, yet. Iike there was still hope for me. Nope. No hope.


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

This week I came back home with the 55 gal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Once I set up the 55g, my 5g will be empty. Is it bad that instead of making the 5g my QT, I want a Betta to live there instead? How can you stand having a perfectly good tank laying around empty?!

The truth is, every time I go to the store and walk by the Betta display, I want to bring them all home with me........ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a 50g a 35g three 10gs two 3gs ten 1.5gs o.o I'm glad the 1.5gs are just temporary until I move, then the boys will all be in divided 10gs and my girls will be in a 20g instead of 2 10gs I really have a problem here XD


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a spare 3g i am thinking of using for a new betta but the filters on 3g are too strong and very little places to hide from the current, i was even thinking of going no filter just heater.


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow. But do you guys have a dedicated QT on hand at all times? Like, do you keep it running and cycled, but just no fish?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

no i just have that spare 3g but im not sure about going with no filtration


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

LizG said:


> Wow. But do you guys have a dedicated QT on hand at all times? Like, do you keep it running and cycled, but just no fish?



I do but it's more of a hospital tank then a QT tank. It's a ten gallon that sits under my 55... With Cichlids having a hospital tank is a must. If no cichlids is using it, I'll use it to QT and hospital any fish in my planted tank if needed. I keep pre-seeded filter material in most of my tanks and just add that to the 10 to get a instant cycle.

Before I got my 55, I just kept a spare filter on my planted tank and had a 10 gallon Rubbermaid tote free if needed. Put the filter in the tote and get a heater then boom instant QT tank. I think a lot of people do it this way A 3 gallon would be perfect to QT a betta, but if you are going to use it on for any fish going into your 55 gallon I would recommend getting a 10 gallon tote. Super small spaces can stress a fish out and 10 is gives them just enough room to move around stress free.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Three tanks right now, one large, two smaller. I'm not sure I would get more tanks, but I definitely want to go BIGGER. To replace my 33g with a tank somewhere around 100 gallons, long and low. Or maybe even bigger...


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Gariana, what do you think of getting a female koi and putting her in a heated tank but no filter?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

How many tanks: 16 + 2 pond pots indoors
Is 4 too much/When do I know when to stop?! : That all depends on the individual, how much free time and funds you have and how much effort you want to put into the tank. For example a high tec high light tank OR a plant less over loaded tank (say with several large goldfish) will take more maintenance (frequent plant trimming and water changes respectively) then a low tec low stock tank. Most of my tanks are under-stocked and all have live plants that are not too fast growing, with a few exceptions (water sprite x.x). So for me I don't do that many water changes. Some tanks go for weeks or even months with out a water change. I dose liquid ferts in many tanks but some I have root tabs in s I don't use ferts, then the only maintenance is top off for evaporation if I don't have a lid, and feeding fish.
Now just because I can keep 16+ tanks running doesn't mean that's whats best for me (or others) having multiple tanks means you're running around between them all more and not spend as much time siting and appreciating that you have. I spent a lot more time bonding with my bettas when I just had 3-4, now I'm at 9 bettas (each with their own tanks) and they don't get as much attention.
The one thing I want to emphasize if you want to add more tanks/try new fish is RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH! Do it before you get fish, check everything from pH range, temps, tank sizes, diet, substrate requirements (cory/loaches), and how to properly ID the fish you want as many stores mis-label fish, etc. Better to know before you get the fish tan have a disaster from getting too few or or not having a big enough tank, or getting ones with incompatible temp ranges,.. or that will eat the otehr fish you got, etc.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have one 2.5, four 5.5, one eight, two 20 long with one divided and one not. I also have a large Kritter Keeper with my ADF because they weren't eating enough in the 20 long community. They will go in a 5.5 with my OHMPK, Galvin, when I'm happy with their weight.

I do not have a fish addiction...I have a PLANT addiction. I'm sitting here looking at two 5.5 tanks without fish but heavily planted and I love them. For me, fish are just the excuse I need to get more plants. ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have one 2.5, four 5.5, one eight, two 20 long with one divided and one not. I also have a large Kritter Keeper with my ADF because they weren't eating enough in the 20 long community. They will go in a 5.5 with my OHMPK, Galvin, when I'm happy with their weight.
> 
> I do not have a fish addiction...I have a PLANT addiction. I'm sitting here looking at two 5.5 tanks without fish but heavily planted and I love them. For me, fish are just the excuse I need to get more plants. ;-)


^ Agree with the plant addition. I keep so many bettas as they're easy to have with live plants, so i can have a lot of different scapes in my tanks.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Very well said Aqua. A large number of tanks is not for everyone and it is really important to value and enjoy each fish you have and be able to maintain the tank and that fish's needs if it becomes sick etc. It is a big time and financial commitment to maintain many tanks and a decision each person has to make for themselves as to what they can do. For me, I really enjoy having a large brood. That is my hobby, passion and something I look forward to doing every day.


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

I do love the fish..... hopefully will not kill the plants that I have in the tanks now, or the ones I want to get for the new tank. Got me some Flourish.

But the temptation to get another Betta for the soon to be empty 5 gal is too great.

Initially, I thought it would be a good hospital tank. But I hear 5g is too small for that (for non-Bettas)..... I really don't know what to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Let's see if I have a fish addiction:
13 bettas
1 sorority of five in a 10 gal
the rest males

Yeah, this is getting pretty serious.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

At one point I had 38 bettas. I got overload and now I'm down to 6, and I'd like to rehome my sorority of 3.

Those 3 were in a sorority of 11, FYI. All 8 others have since passed on.


----------

